

Facebook rolls out Highlight feature, charges up to $100 per post for promotion - SkyMarshal
http://www.tecca.com/news/2012/05/30/facebook-highlight-100/

======
kevinconroy
As a manager for a page with 30K+ fans we've seen our engagement numbers
slowly decline over the last 6 months as Facebook as tweaked their edgerank
algorithm. We theorized it was only a matter of time before one would be able
to "pay" to undo their changes and have your post shown to all of your fans
again. Guess we should start budgeting.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Here's one organization already posting about the new pay policy:

[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=419234291450334&...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=419234291450334&set=a.286565974717167.71462.281624235211341)

They're trying to beat it by getting their followers to like and share their
posts more.

I wonder if this could drive more organizations to Google+, and how effective
free G+ is vs unpaid FB.

